# 23 y/o American filmmaker wanting to move to Cape Town



## andrewj (Nov 22, 2009)

Hopefully everyone isn't annoyed by post similar to this...

I am a 23 year old aspiring wildlife filmmaker wanting to move to South Africa. I attended the Wildlife Film Academy (based out of Cape Town) earlier this year, and fell in love with the country. I would love to live in Cape Town, and hopefully get work that would take me into the some of the national and private game parks. I made a lot of connections in the city, and feel that I would have a pretty easy time finding film work, but it would be entry level and not pay much.

My concerns are this:

Since I would start off doing entry level/intern type work, I would need to find a part time job in the city. I have retail and food service experience. Is it feasible for me to find a job such as this?

I am hoping to make the move in approximately 1 year and am hoping to have around $5,000 USD to start with. Would this be enough to get on my feet?

Any guess as to what the cost of living would be for a 23 year old single male in Cape Town?

Any advice or tips is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## guojian53 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Hello Andrew*

Andrew, 

I have some experience in film: I took a year of film school at Lansing Community College, I am writing a couple screenplays, and I have acted in some films.

I also am looking forward to a move to the Western Cape. 

Perhaps we should keep in touch, for when we get there, and we can network.

Cheers,

Richard



andrewj said:


> Hopefully everyone isn't annoyed by post similar to this...
> 
> I am a 23 year old aspiring wildlife filmmaker wanting to move to South Africa. I attended the Wildlife Film Academy (based out of Cape Town) earlier this year, and fell in love with the country. I would love to live in Cape Town, and hopefully get work that would take me into the some of the national and private game parks. I made a lot of connections in the city, and feel that I would have a pretty easy time finding film work, but it would be entry level and not pay much.
> 
> ...


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

Thats an awesome decision. Capetown is one of the best places in the world for film industries ...I think you will enjoy it.


----------

